# Dandruff in dog



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I have a 5 year old black retired racing greyhound. He came with terrible dandruff and dry skin and still has it really even after 5 weeks of totally raw feeding. He was kibble fed before and when I got him 12 weeks ago I fed half raw and half kibble (ie kibble at one meal and raw the other). He does also get flaxseed oil in his food and a raw egg most days but don't think it really is doing anything. He eats a variety of raw foods including a few fruits and veges that are included in the one commercial raw NZ food I buy. He also gets a tin of sardines once a week. Anyhow it may just be that it shows up more on his black coat? is there anything I can try or will it maybe just take time on his new raw diet? He isn't itchy or sore at all by the way. Sometimes I massage him with virgin coconut oil which of course he loves to lick off my hands afterwards. I read somewhere that dogs are unable to absorb the benefits of flaxseed oil anyway because it's plant based - does anyone know any more?
Thanks


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Has you dog been checked out by the vet to eliminate possible medical causes?

How much fat is he getting in his raw meat? I've never tried flaxseed, but I would imagine animal based fat is more bioavailable to the dogs then plant based, so I would try some fish oil instead. I buy liquid salmon oil and add vit e (though you dont have to if you add eggs). You can also use fish oil capsules, probably 1,000 mg to start off for a greyhound. 
I would also suggest adding some digestive enzymes, these really help with skin/coat conditions, by helping the absorbtion of nutrients, and last but not least, dont overbathe your dog, this will only dry out the skin further, if you have to, use a moisturizing shampoo, followed by a conditioner.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i agree with unosmom...and i would add that emu oil is better than flaxseed oil, which is a bowel irritant....and that your dog probably needs dietary fat....stop the fruits and veggies for a while because they take up valuable caloric real estate and buy some fattier meats....nice, red meat and heart and pork....

coconut oil can clog the pores which can make the problem worse...he'd be better off eating it, although i'd recommend emu oil or salmon oil or anchovy/sardine oil...

if you can get him to eat real fish, that's better than canned fish....

what NZ food are you using?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for your comments above. Well the flaxseed oil I was going to finish up, has been formulated for dogs but as there is only one ingredient in it don't know why it should be different to human equivalent. I'll look into emu oil as we can get here.
Yes he does get plenty of fat from pig's trotter and chicken frames, brisket bones etc. I don't worry about fat at all with a greyhound.
Yes I would prefer raw fish too and am just looking into that now. In fact I bought some frozen pilchards listed as 'not for human consumption' and was told by shop that is because they are not the first grade/caught ones for humans and then they are sprayed with something to stop them smelling! well I've got them in my freezer but don't want to give to my dog until I know what they have sprayed them with. I've emailed the company and not yet heard anything. Could be something toxic to dogs for all I know, if it is then I'll pass them on to a fisherman friend - possibly a stupid purchase on my part.
The NZ raw commercial dog food I use sometimes (just in case I run out of my usual, chicken frames, venison, tripe, pork, bones etc) is called K9 Naturals (K9naturals.co.nz) the frozen product, human grade meat, fruits veges, organ, bones, blood, cod liver oil etc have a look and see what you think. Better than kibble or canned food and I don't exclusively use as it's very expensive but I think they are on the right track as petfood manufacturers go although I realise the fruits and veges are probably not necessary.
Didn't know about coconut oil clogging pores - yikes! actually when the flaxseed was finished I was going to start putting that into his food on a regular basis as I buy it in 4 litre tubs.
Cheers folks.
ps I feel a bit strange doing the feedback thing above have never seen it before the 'Thanks and Like' button - but I am sure I'll get used to it the more I use it. You Americans are just sooooooo polite!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

sozzle- you also might want to post in raw forum, you'll get a bit more feedback there.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

hi, sozzle..not sure what you're saying about flaxseed being formulated for dogs....
as far as i know, flaxseed is flaxseed, unless you're feeding it in a mixture...

buying fish frozen is great....

since you live in new zealand, you can get emu oil, which obviously is animal based....and you won't need to rub it on your dog's fur...just a tablespoon per day.....

what food would you say is the majority of his diet? and how often do you feed k9..?

pork? chicken? or beef?

not so sure that pig trotters are something to feed as a staple....but others can chime in...as i recall, they are pig feet, yes?

do you know what the fish are sprayed with? because it may not be something you want to feed your dog....that's what i was thinking, the toxicity part....

k9 has cod liver oil in it.....too much can give your dog too much vitamin a...and i think, as with most pre made foods...it's chock filled with broccoli, cauliflower, carrot, silver beet, cabbage and other veggies, plus apples pears and other seasonal fruit...and garlic, which dogs don't need....

the cheapest piece of meat is more nutritional than this for a raw fed dog, which i presume is what you're feeding


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

sozzle said:


> ps I feel a bit strange doing the feedback thing above have never seen it before the 'Thanks and Like' button - but I am sure I'll get used to it the more I use it. You Americans are just sooooooo polite!!


I agree with all on here! I just had to comment on your politeness thing! That was cute! And we do have our moments haha! ( our moments can go both ways heehee)Too funny!


----------



## Dagmar Scherer (Apr 29, 2011)

I just read you are buying flaxseed oil in 4 litre tubs - could it be that it became rancid? It happens quickly with flaxseed oil. It should have a nice nutty taste, if it tastes bitter, it is rancid.
I am having huge success in using it, but not as it comes, I use the Budwig diet: The Budwig Diet

My own dogs fur improved dramatically. As we rescued them, their fur was wirebrush like, within 1-2 weeks on the Budwig diet it became soft, silky and shiny. I have a number of clients with dogs with skin issues, incl. mange, and all improved. 

Dagmar


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Hi Dagmar - no, I meant I buy the coconut oil in 4 litre tubs and it doesn't go off being anti microbial etc. The flaxseed oil is pure and made here in NZ and I've got a 1 litre bottle that I bought 3 months ago, still half left and I keep in fridge as I know it's very fragile. I am just not convinced yet of it's use as far as my black greyhound is concerned. His coat has definitely improved but not enough for me yet. I know it's wrong to compare to other similar dogs but I do look at a friend's greyhound who is not black all over but the black part of her coat is very very shiny and she only eats a home cooked diet and kibble - won't touch raw food.
Magicre - I think you are right re the K9 Naturals and I will probably stop using when I have used up this batch, it's just the getting more confident raw feeding and getting my supplies in and not being sure whether or not I need to purchase a separate small freezer for any large amounts of carnivorous delights I may be able to procure from unsuspecting butchers in my town! I vary his diet, for instance this morning he had a chunk of green tripe and a few chunks of venison, then dinner was a chicken frame and then a small brisket bone (that I needed eaten). Yes he eats pork, lamb, beef, fish but haven't given him fresh yet and yes I am still to find out what they sprayed those pilchards with. Tomorrow for breakfast he is having a tin of sardines in water and a chunk of tripe. He does get an egg most days too. I am very lucky in that one of my local supermarkets have huge bags of chicken carcasses weighing about a pound/450g each and in that huge bag there are about 28 and it costs $6. Never seen anywhere that cheap. Maybe for him it will take longer also to come right.....ha ha I thought it was bad enough my teenage son have dreadful dandruff!! at least the dog doesn't smell - blimey I hope he doesn't read this or he'll kill me!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm not a RAW feeder, but it sounds like you are pretty much doing everything you can to improve his skin&coat. Maybe he is just slow to improve as far as his skin&coat? 
Maybe there is a medical issue? I wouldn't count it out just yet.

Sounds like he is improving, just give it a bit longer and he may come around.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

flaxseed oil is something a dog should never get, for it is a bowel irritant.

you live in new zealand, which makes me jealous, for you are able to get emu oil, which is animal based and appropriate for animals.....humans, too...love their oil for my skin....

my friend from australia has to send it to me, as it is cheaper that way, rather than buying it over the net....


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

You may benefit more from a quality fish oil than the flaxseed oil. It may also take more several weeks to get whatever allergen is causing this out of his system (especially, if kibble related) 
Good luck!


----------



## Dagmar Scherer (Apr 29, 2011)

magicre said:


> flaxseed oil is something a dog should never get, for it is a bowel irritant.


I am always eager to learn something new ;-) I never heard that flaxseed oil is a bowel irritant, more the opposite that it is very good for irritated bowels. Now I am confused... Where did you learn that from?


----------



## Dagmar Scherer (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok, if it is not the oil and not the food - maybe something different is going on with your dog. If he was my dog, I would see an animal acupressurist with him. 
It could well be that your dog is just suffering from a 'heat' condition (Traditional Chinese Medicine, I am not going deeper into it here now LOL), of course that is hard to say from the distance although I am in Australia ;-)


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

how about a bath usuing some natural or
organic shampoo????


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Dagmar Scherer said:


> I am always eager to learn something new ;-) I never heard that flaxseed oil is a bowel irritant, more the opposite that it is very good for irritated bowels. Now I am confused... Where did you learn that from?


i studied nutrition and plants and herbs.

flaxseed is a plant based material...and yes, it is given to people and dogs to improve the motility of the intestine...when i say irritant, i don't mean that it irritates.....an irritant is something that is not naturally occuring in either dogs or humans that makes something happen when nothing is happening. in this case, it does not soothe the intestine, it gets the intestinal tract moving.....

flaxseed is used as a laxative, which causes changes in the intestinal motility.....

so giving a dog flaxseed oil is not only not necessary, it's plant based and will mess with the system of an already compromised dog.

plus flaxseed oil must be kept in a dark cold place and it does go rancid quickly, as does flax seed meal.....also eating flax seeds whole are practically useless as most of it does not get chewed and it is just swallowed and passes right through with no benefit.

i suggested emu oil because, in my opinion, it is the most appropriate animal fat for animals and their skin....

if a dog is fed a diet of meat, bones, and organs, they should not need any bowel motility improvements.....

they do not need plant based anything, as they are carnivores and plant based items will change their pH plus it can cause problems, not heal them.

flax is best suited for humans, not animals....the same goes for coconut oil.....it's great for humans. totally un necessary for animals...

i am so jealous of my brother who lives in brisbane and has access to all the emu oil and emu he wants....


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just want to add on the flaxseed. Aspen is allergic to it...started itching like crazy when he was on a kibble that contained flaxseed. Maybe that's contributing to the dandruff, just a thought.


----------



## Dagmar Scherer (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks, that was very interesting.
I have to admit though that my dogs and many of my client's dogs thrive on the Budwig diet, maybe because a synergy effect takes place when mixing it with cottage cheese? 
I live in Brisbane too! Its a small world... By the way, do you know how they make Emu oil? I read recently that they will run out of Emu oil within the next few years and that started me thinking.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Dagmar Scherer said:


> Thanks, that was very interesting.
> I have to admit though that my dogs and many of my client's dogs thrive on the Budwig diet, maybe because a synergy effect takes place when mixing it with cottage cheese?
> I live in Brisbane too! Its a small world... By the way, do you know how they make Emu oil? I read recently that they will run out of Emu oil within the next few years and that started me thinking.


i've read about the budwig diet...and isn't that a diet used for people with compromised immune systems, such as cancer?

personally, i would never give a dog cottage cheese, because it is a dairy product.....

but to each his or her own.


----------



## Dagmar Scherer (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, Prof Dr Johanna Budwig was THE oil expert in the 50ies and she discovered that a special combination of organic flaxseed oil, organic cottage cheese, freshly ground flax seeds and a tiny bit of honey are very beneficial for cancer and other diseases. She would often take out people from hospitals who where told to go home and get their affairs in order. She had an over 90% success rate in curing these people! The Budwig diet was originally developed for humans, but it is now very often also used on dogs. I have a dog with cancer and I noticed one of her lumps disappear! I agree that not all dogs can eat diary, and not all can handle flax seeds, most do very well though.
There are a number of books out written by Johanna Budwig and there is also the Budwig Center, the website has lots of information too: Budwig Diet Center - Natural Alternative Cancer Treatment


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i am familiar with johanna budwig....

i have read about her and what she accomplished.

i'm not here to argue with you. everyone does what they think is best. 

i think at this point, it would be best if we just agreed to disagree


----------



## Dagmar Scherer (Apr 29, 2011)

Absolutely! That was my understanding too. No intention at all to argue, just exchanging information. I love learning new things, things I do not know yet, it is exciting. And I also love to share my knowledge, that's all.


----------

